# Der erste hat Glück



## Teljadris (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich verschenke nen Battle.net Account mit WC3 + TFT, Starcraft II und Diablo II + LoD

Wer mich als erstes kontaktiert hat Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis gleich


----------



## Elfiramba (15. Juni 2009)

Teljadris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich verschenke nen Battle.net Account mit WC3 + TFT, Starcraft II und Diablo II + LoD
> 
> ...





meld


----------



## Teljadris (15. Juni 2009)

GZ


----------



## Seph018 (15. Juni 2009)

LOL


----------



## Mephals (15. Juni 2009)

Warum zur Hölle verschenktste den ?? Da hätten ein paar zufrieden etwas gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--- ich z.b 
Naja, einsamer Samariter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (15. Juni 2009)

Wie bitte?
Och Gott,da hättest du noch Geld für bekommen...


----------



## Teljadris (15. Juni 2009)

Ich will dafür kein Geld.

Ich hab meine Gründe. Ich kann nur sagen, daß das meine Spiele sind, die ich mir mal vor langem (noch in DM) gekauft hab und jetzt einfach nicht mehr brauch / will. In meine Freundeskreis gibts keine Gamer, bzw keine, die was damit anfangen können. Hier auf buffed, dachte ich mir, werd ich schnell fündig.

Auch wenn ich den Account dann doch auf Ebay landet ist das nicht schlimm. Ich konnte jemand ne Freude machen, in egal welcher Hinsicht. Ich wills nur loswerden und keinen Profit daraus schlagen.

In diesem Sinne

hf


----------



## DerBuuhmann (15. Juni 2009)

brav^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Cool das es noch so nette Leute gibt ;P


----------



## Mephals (15. Juni 2009)

MMh ist schon geil, aber im Laden kostet Wc3+Addon und D2+Addon jeweils noch 15 €


----------



## Das Affenmensch (15. Juni 2009)

Nette Geste!
Schade,dass ich's verpennt hab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebracosmo (20. Juni 2009)

Teljadris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich verschenke nen Battle.net Account mit WC3 + TFT, Starcraft II und Diablo II + LoD
> 
> ...



Starcraft 2 ist auch schon dabei^^ komisch das spiel is noch nicht mal in der Beta Phase ;-)


----------



## Mephals (20. Juni 2009)

War warscheinlich 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder einen Beta-Zugang


----------



## madass (20. Juni 2009)

Ebracosmo schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 ist auch schon dabei^^ komisch das spiel is noch nicht mal in der Beta Phase ;-)


Ich glaube er meint Starcraft Broodwar


----------



## Rashnuk (20. Juni 2009)

Meld ! Hier bitte wollte schon immer Diablo zocken !

EDIT:
Mist warum verpenne ich immer das wichtige^^
Nungut GZ an dem gewinner


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn du schon immer Diablo zocken wolltest, dann kauf es dir doch einfach. 
Kostet nur wirklich nicht viel.

Das Ganze hier hat sich erledigt, ich mach also dicht.


----------

